# Sticky  [GUIDE] Ideapad K1 restore to mostly stock (with OTA updates)



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

These are the only steps I have found that allow you to return the K1 to a setup that allows OTA updates. You will lose root in this process and there is currently no root method for 3.2, but you can always change your mind later and flash back to a root image.

**This will not restore the third party apps. I do not have a backup of these apps, but maybe someone can post it**

*What you need*

PQXU200.2H.0013.W.CN.0729.zip 
md5: 5E7292B5A85A4458E72AEEFD5440504C

Empty userdata.img (Unless you want the Chinese Apps)
md5: 9039f476656205f723f5f6d9b9a67d8b

K1_A301_04_04_111017_US.zip
md5: 5512b83a0240e3ea9f65ca210e07ee69

*Steps*

1. Extract the PQXU200.2H.0013.W.CN.0729.zip file and cd your terminal/command prompt into the 'LEPAD K1 Original Firmware/Lenovo_windows/Burn image' directory.

2. Replace the userdata.img with the supplied empty userdata.img. (So all the third party Chinese apps are not restored)

**If you are using Windows and you haven't already installed the APX drivers please refer to the other guides to install drivers before going forward**

3. Connect USB and put K1 into APX mode (Power off, Hold Vol+, Vol-, and Power)

4. In the terminal/command prompt copy and paste the following

Linux:

```
<br />
chmod +x nvflash<br />
```
This needs to be run with elevated permissions. Depending on your distro put sudo before the command or run with root access #:

```
<br />
./nvflash --bct flash.bct --setbct --odmdata 0x300c0011 --sbk 0x0d0a6f49 0x6c577634 0x4d634e55 0x47336d55 --configfile flash.cfg --create --bl bootloader.bin --go<br />
```
Windows:

```
<br />
nvflash --bct flash.bct --setbct --odmdata 0x300c0011 --sbk 0x0d0a6f49 0x6c577634 0x4d634e55 0x47336d55 --configfile flash.cfg --create --bl bootloader.bin --go<br />
```
Once the system reboots you will be on a Chinese rom

5. Now rename the K1_A301_04_04_111017_US.zip file to update.zip

6. Place the update.zip file in the "Download" directory on the internal storage.

For Linux mount the drive, or use adb.
To enable adb:
Tap the clock
Tap the popup clock
"Settings" is the last option at the bottom
5th icon down (Picture of Android)
Last option
First option
Button on Left


```
<br />
adb push update.zip /sdcard/Download<br />
```
For Windows just unplug and replug in device, it should auto mount, then drag update.zip to "Download" directory.

7. Power off device. Power on holding the Vol+ (Not sure if Vol+ is required)

The device should install the 111017 update. Once this is done you can connect to your wifi and check for system updates, it should start the download and install. I believe there are two updates to download and install. If everything goes correctly you will be on 3.2 with build 111109.

**Just after finishing that sentence I noticed there was an update on 12/29, build 111209. I cannot confirm successfully updating to this build, but I imagine there won't be any issues**


----------



## ttaiw (Dec 31, 2011)

another using http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NQLCZDUZ
from follow root guide
http://rootzwiki.com...ng-guide-messy/
unzip and copy image from ORIG_IMG replace and flash it.
after finished download OTA package from
http://download.leno.../slates/k1/OTA/
put to download folder via adb example (example image = K1_A301_13_13_111209_US)

adb push K1_A301_13_13_111209_US.xml /sdcard/download/update.xml
adb push K1_A301_13_13_111209_US.zip /sdcard/download/update.zip

after done shutdown your k1
Power off device. Power on holding the Vol+
wait unit system reboot and do factory again all Chinese Apps will be clean.
all factory will be lost. I hope some one help to repost original userdata.img


----------



## bammaster (Dec 11, 2011)

I tried placing the Update.zip in the internal storage downloads folder but it did not detect it when i booted into nvflash(fastboot). I did that after installing a rooted ROM from elsewhere. Must you be on the chinese ROM for this to work?
Edit: I am on windows 7
Oops i was pressing volume down and up. I will try again and post status.
It worked! Thanks so much. I was panicking after a root-gone-wrong(since there is little support for this device), was able to get it to boot but not update to the latest firmware(it would just reboot rather than install the firmware). This got me backup to the latest version








*P.S. make absolute sure you do not update straight to the latest build. That caused my device to power cycle. Go to the one the guide suggests and then update from there. Otherwise you will have to repeat this process*!


----------



## vandinn (Jan 29, 2012)

Since the Megaupload has been shut down, could you please repost the necessary files to a different site? My K1 got stuck up in an indefinite loop boot and your post is the only thing that can save it. 
Thanks a lot if you could.


----------



## Shaztech (Nov 4, 2011)

I've just re-uploaded it 
https://rapidshare.com/files/236875500/PQXU200.2H.0013.W.CN.0729.zip


----------



## vandinn (Jan 29, 2012)

http://lepad.zol.com.cn/1/10_614.html this solved all my issues with K1


----------



## dup1 (Feb 12, 2012)

it is workable to my case?

Unsupported menu option selected: 1
Unrecoverable bootloader error (0x00000002)﻿﻿


----------



## whitesnake (Mar 16, 2012)

vandinn said:


> http://lepad.zol.com.cn/1/10_614.html this solved all my issues with K1


Can't read .. How can I get the 13_13 Tool kit?.... I need it .. please message me where I can get the Stock 13_13 or higher version...

Thanks


----------



## whitesnake (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone have the US version of userdata.img . I really need to return my K1 back to stock so I can return it to Lenovo..

Also the link to PQXU200.2H.0013.W.CN.0729.zip is down..

Thanks in advance


----------



## whitesnake (Mar 16, 2012)

Can you use Userdata.img files from other builds?? like TimmyDean's 4.0 etc??


----------



## nusz (Jul 21, 2012)

[sub]does this method worked for umts model? I have the umts model...and cannot update via ota..[/sub]


----------

